# It’s snowing



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Woke this morning to a covering of snow, more has fallen , the trees are beautiful 

Looks like more to fall judging by the sky 

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

HEAVY rain here and has been for days....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I hate snow. 5 mins glorious and pretty and then 5 days of muck.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Bah, humbug :kiss::kiss:

Sandra


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

aldra said:


> Bah, humbug :kiss::kiss:
> 
> Sandra


I've got that hat (twice), it sums up my feelings about Xmas overload with xyz hubdred presents, too much food, and everything else EXCEPT the true meaning of Christmas.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One small country and so much variation! We have frost that lasts all day. For weeks and weeks and weeks we have had rain so, even though our build is still being held up it is nice to see the end of that. A local farmer says he has never known it so wet.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Snowed here last monday and I'm getting a bit fed up of it as it is still lying over 900ft meaning the temp doesn't rise above freezing out of the sun. Walking on the lanes is very hairy especially the sunken bits. A little bit more yesterday morning. Pretty though.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We are forecast to have snow showers from Sunday afternoon through to Friday, but of course, the forecast will probably change et least daily so your guess is as good as mine as to whether I will be able to take pretty pictures - the last time that I could fonthat was 2012, so history really....


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

All gone today, just a short glimpse yesterday of a winter wonderland

Sandra


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

aldra said:


> All gone today, just a short glimpse yesterday of a winter wonderland
> 
> Sandra


At least you got your glimpse. :kiss: Here in the warmest corner of Norway all I have seen is some frost the last couple of days.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Snowed yesterday not today, although Still a bit on the fields and shady places. Foggy now, Poland has vanished.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Snowing again today and sticking

Very cold 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just hope we don't have this amount of snow this year or ever again while I´m here

*2010*


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No snow here but perishing! The app said it was 4° but my cheekbones said it lied! The rest of me was toasty warm tho! That's something I've got used to in these covid times - just adding as many layers as it takes to enjoy a takeaway coffee outside. I look like Michelin man!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just read in the paper that another Beast from the East is on its way!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

To be fair

I look out from the window

The log burner lit, the central heating backing up

It looks lovely , cold, frosty but I am warm inside 

The hound comes in covered with a layer of snowflakes

But he’s soon next to the fire

Sandra


----------

